
Very Aggressive Chess Openings - tsudot
http://chess.stackexchange.com/questions/75/very-aggressive-openings/
======
csense
I'm surprised this is the first chess article I've seen on HN. I spend a ton
of time on here and it seems like a very HN subject.

~~~
arb99
theres been a few in the past

